#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  India's Internal Security

## Manoj

*India's Internal Security

** Police*The Police Force in the country is entrusted with the responsibilities of maintenance of public order, prevention and detection of crimes. Public order and police being state subject under the constitution, police is maintained and controlled by states. The Police Force in state is headed by the Director General of Police/Inspector General of Police.
*
  Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI)*
The Central Bureau of Investigation was created in April 1963. The CBI through its Special Police Establishment Division is the principal investigating agency of the central government and is concerned with the investigation cases of misconduct by public servants in the employment of central Government and its corporate undertakings.
*
  Indo-Tibetan Border Force (ITBP)*
The Indo-Tibetan Border Force was raised on Oct. 24, 1962. In 1975 the primary task of the ITBP was re-defined as security of northern borders, to check illegal immigration and trans-border crimes. Now it is also recognised for mountaineering. skiing and river-rafting activities.
*
  Border Security Force (BSF)*
The Border Security Force raised in 1965, is entrusted with the task of maintaining permanent vigilance of India's international borders. It has 157 battalions. BSF has been assigned the role of promoting a sense of security amongst the people living in the border areas and preventing trans-border crimes.
*
  Assam Rifles*
The Assam Rifles was raised as Catchar Levy in 1835. The force has 38 battalions. Its contribution towards assimilation of the people of north-east into the national mainstream is truly monumental.
*
  Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF)*
This force was raised in 1939. It has 154 battalions. The force remained committed to internal security and counter insurgency-cum-anti-terrorist operations in various parts of the country.
*
  Central Industrial Security Force (CISF)*
It was established in 1969 to provide security to industrial undertakings of the Government.
*
  Home Guards*
It serves as an auxiliary to the police in an emergency such as an air-rapid, fire, cyclone, earth-quake, epidemic, etc. help in maintenance of essential services, promote communal harmony and participates in socio-economic and welfare activities.
*
  National Security Guards (NSG)*
It has been set up in 1984 for handling terrorists, Kidnappers, saboteurs, anti-hijacking operations, recovery of hostages, VIP security, etc.
*
  Coast Guards*
The Indian Coast Guard was constituted on Feb. 1, 1977. It became an independent armed force on August 18, 1978. The Coast Guard charter duties includes : ( i ) safety and protection of offshore installations and artificial islands, ( ii ) providing protection to fisherman in distress, ( iii ) protection of wartime environment, ( iv ) safety of life and property at sea and ( v ) prevention and control of marine pollution.
*
  National Cadet Corps*
The National Cadet Corps (NCC) established on July 15, 1948 has emerged as the single largest structured youth movement in India.
*
  Intelligence Bureau (IB)*
It was established in 1920. Intelligence Bureau was originally set up as Central Special Branch (CSB) in 1887 and renamed Intelligence Bureau in 1920. It's objectives are to collect secret informations relating to country's security.
*
  Territorial Army*
It was established in 1948. It is a voluntary part time (between 18 and 35 years) force, net professional soldiers but civilians, who wish to assist in defence of the country.
*
  Rapid Action Force (RAF)*
It is an integral part of the CRPF. Its low enforcing role has got post-riot role in rescue and relief.
*
  National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB)*
The National Crime Records Bureau was created in 1986. NCRB collects crime statistics at the national level, information of inter-state and international criminals to help investigation agencies.
*
  Rashtriya Rifles*
A new paramilitary arm under the command of the Indian Army called `Rashtriya Rifles' has been created. The Rashtriya Rifles (RR) has been organised into three battalions grouped into one sectoral unit.





  Similar Threads: System Security and Internet Security Notes System Security & Internet Security Notes Semester 7 seminar report and ppt on database security and program security AIEEE 2012 Internal Sliding | Internal Sliding Procedure for AIEEE 2012 Notes for Electronic Mail Security - Email Security NOtes

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Nitro boost og G.K. can you please provide strengths of these forces????

----------

